# Combat Life Saver/ TCCC count as CE?



## EMTT760 (Feb 16, 2016)

I talked to the admin from CEBEMS and he told me it does.  However, I have no been able to contact the NREMT or any official working there.   The course is a 40 hour classroom/ hands on practical with trauma, medical training put on by the Army. It is my intention to use it as either CE's or refresher training to re-cert.

If anybody has any information how to re-certify with this type of training it would be much appreciated! So far 40 hours is not accepted by the NREMT, so I had to split up into segments of 20 hours to equal 40.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 16, 2016)

CLS may or may not, but TCCC does. TCCC is under NAEMT.


----------



## EMTT760 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well I finally got ahold of them after 3 days..So far they seem like they haven't got a clue. They referred me back to my NCO's? I'm in a MP platoon, I'm one of the few medics in the CO.  The question was asked does CLS count or not ? " uh.. I'm not too sure, shouldn't you ask your NCOs. Are you a civilian EMT also? Your account shows you are". Me yes I'm in the reserves. All I want to do is maintain my NREMT, I may just buy a 24 hour refresher course online to avoid dealing with the NREMT.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Feb 18, 2016)

Do you receive a TCCC course certificate at the end? If so, it is a registered course and you will most likely receive CE. If it is simply a military course based on TCCC, using the information from it, then you would need to have the medical director sign off for CE (IDK who that would be...US Surgeon General? Mostly joking here.) Anyhow, CLS course: probably not. TCCC course, probably so.


----------



## Luno (Feb 23, 2016)

Did you instruct or just sit in on the course?  If you did instruct/evaluate, you can be awarded CEs for that, you unit administrator, or in your case your MODS input NCO should be able to help with that one.  Also, it is only going to credit towards some of the requirements, it won't cover OB, Geriatrics, etc.. that you are required to have as part of your NREMT recert.


----------

